# can a medicine hat NOT have a "hat"?



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

just curious as someone was telling me the other day that they have a medicine hat paint however when i saw the horse - the whole head is white. thoughts?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Then it's not a medicine hat paint, it's just a paint. In order to be classified as a medicine hat, they need the correct markings.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What Speed said. 

If the horse doesn't have the correct markings, it's not a medicine hat.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

oh good. i'm glad i'm not crazy.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Is the paint by chance a max sabino? My max sabino has a Medicine Hat but the sabino gene has "roaned" it out. The inside of his ears is still solid red though. You can see the red ticking on his ears and the black mottled skin.
Newborn








Now








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i highly doubt it. he still has color on other parts of his body - namely a large patch of chestnut on his flank and butt but the rest of him is blindly white. he does have natural black eyeliner though. his ears are white both inside and out.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well the eyeliner is caused by the sabino gene I believe. But he doesn't sound like a Medicine Hat. I wish you had a picture though. I think your friend might be confused.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'll see if i can get one.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Off topic, but I LOVE his eye liner! It's so bold!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I read about a stallion at Karma Farms named Locomotion who was a red roan med. Hat and hen greyed so he looked creme


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

these are the best pics i could find of him...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He definitely has some sabino eyeliner! What color is the hair inside his ears? If he was a Medicine Hat you certainly can't see it anymore. But he doesn't appear to have even a little ticking on his ears. If the skin on his ears is all pink inside and out then they have always been white. Peppers skin on his ears is mottled and he has some ticking still plus it's still Chesnut on the inside. The dark mottled skin is the proof of his pigment that was there and is still slightly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

the last time i looked at him i would swear the inside of his ears are pink.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

He's a cutie, but if he is a Sabino he would have to be carrying something else as well since, to my best knowledge, Sabino doesn't cause blue eyes. So could it be just coincidence that he looks Sabino?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He has splash or frame or both as those cause the blue eyes. Does he have spots or is he all white? Paints can have multiple patterns but sabino likes pigment around the eyes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

he has some spots (not very large - maybe the size of my hand? idr exactly as i haven't seen a lot of him) that are on his flank and butt near his tail but the rest of him is white.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah he sounds more like a max sabino all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

